# Difference between plus and premier locations @ Grand Wiakakian?



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2011)

Since HGVC doesn't exactly make location difference obvious on their website, what's the difference between the 1 bedroom plus and 1 bedroom premier locations, if any. Is it just that both are ocean view but, the premier is 16th floor and above while the plus is 15th floor and below? Is their a view difference? What would the units on the end directly facing the ocean be labled as for view?


----------



## GregT (Apr 11, 2011)

Doug, if you PM me your email address, I'll send you a file that I have that shows the layout of GW.

Basically, there's only 1 1BR unit on each floor on the Diamond Head side (where the Premier 1BR units are), and I think it is the top 10 floors that are labeled as Premier, with the next 6 floors below it being Plus, and the next 6 floors below them being just plain old 1BR's.

On the Ewa side, where there are 4 1BR units on each floor (I'm not counting the east facing room, which is the 6th 1BR unit on each floor), the top 18 floors are all 1BR Plus units, there aren't any 1BR Premier units on Ewa side.  Below those floors are plan old 1BR units (Garden View).

I can't upload any more files onto TUG because I've exhausted my allocation -- so please PM me your email address and I'll send you the file, if you would like.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Apr 11, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> What would the units on the end directly facing the ocean be labled as for view?



Doug, the units on the end are all 2BR's, and it looks like the top 19 floors are 2BR Premier, and below those are 2BR Plus.

Note all of these floor references, exclude the Penthouse floors on the very top.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the responce. You've answered my question and I don't think I'll need the file. I have to many files on timeshares as it is. 

Since we would prefer to be on the Diamond Head side of the building, I'll try to snag a premier 1 bedroom unit if it's available. Fortunately, the way things have worked out this year, we have points to burn. If there's not a premier unit available for the week we want, then I guess we'll look at the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 11, 2011)

It would be very helpful if HGVC would include this information in the owners manual.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 11, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Thanks for the responce. You've answered my question and I don't think I'll need the file. I have to many files on timeshares as it is.
> 
> Since we would prefer to be on the Diamond Head side of the building, I'll try to snag a premier 1 bedroom unit if it's available. Fortunately, the way things have worked out this year, we have points to burn. If there's not a premier unit available for the week we want, then I guess we'll look at the Lagoon Tower.



On our last trip to HHV we were bumped from a 2 bedroom in the Lagoon Tower to the Penthouse in the GW.  No doubt it was very upscale and very nice.  

BUT.....GW is too far from the beach for me.  The Lagoon Tower has the BEST location of any HGVC towers at HHV.  Because of this, I'd rather stay in the Lagoon Tower anytime over the GW.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jestme (Apr 11, 2011)

We once stayed in a Waikikian end unit, Diamond Head side, in a 1BR 9'th floor. It was an "upgrade" from what I had booked because it was the end unit. I had booked a plus, but like you, I wanted the Diamond Head side. One side of the Waikikian looks directly out at the Illiki with the ocean to the left, and the other side looks down on the parking garage with the ocean to the right. You need to be at penthouse level to see over the other buildings to actually see Diamond Head. I've only had 2BRs on the Diamond Head side, with the exception of the low level 1BR end unit. I'd agree with ricoba, stick with the Lagoon, and stay longer. The rooms are bigger, it is closer to the ocean, and the views are better.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2011)

jestme said:


> We once stayed in a Waikikian end unit, Diamond Head side, in a 1BR 9'th floor. It was an "upgrade" from what I had booked because it was the end unit. I had booked a plus, but like you, I wanted the Diamond Head side. One side of the Waikikian looks directly out at the Illiki with the ocean to the left, and the other side looks down on the parking garage with the ocean to the right. You need to be at penthouse level to see over the other buildings to actually see Diamond Head. I've only had 2BRs on the Diamond Head side, with the exception of the low level 1BR end unit. I'd agree with ricoba, stick with the Lagoon, and stay longer. The rooms are bigger, it is closer to the ocean, and the views are better.



I may do that but, staying longer isn't an option for us. We only have so much time that we can be away from home on any one vacation.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> It would be very helpful if HGVC would include this information in the owners manual.



You'd like to think that they would. It would make it easier to decide if you wanted to spend the extra points or use them for something else.


----------



## loosefeet (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, the only difference b/t the regular rooms, plus, and premier is the location of the unit.  The units themselves are all the same--no upgrades in furnishings, etc.  We are leaving today--did not mind the distance from the beach--it's quite close and easy to get to all the offerings of the village.  This was our 1st visit, so could not compare w/ the other buildings, but was quite happy w/ our 2 BR premier room in Grand Waikikian.  (We did open season--best room available for our time).


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2011)

loosefeet said:


> Yes, the only difference b/t the regular rooms, plus, and premier is the location of the unit.  The units themselves are all the same--no upgrades in furnishings, etc.  We are leaving today--did not mind the distance from the beach--it's quite close and easy to get to all the offerings of the village.  This was our 1st visit, so could not compare w/ the other buildings, but was quite happy w/ our 2 BR premier room in Grand Waikikian.  (We did open season--best room available for our time).



We currently have a 1 bedroom premier booked. At this point, I have a lot of points that we need to use, this fit our needs, we don't mind the distance to the beach (we've been in the Lagoon Tower before) and wanted to try something a little different anyway. My wife enjoys the Village about as much as the beach so, being closer to the beach may not be that big of a deal for her. I enjoy the walk when we're in Hawaii so a little more distance can actually be a pleasant thing for me.


----------

